# Opinions on iweathernet.com?



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I recently stumbled across www.iweathernet.com while looking for some weather-related resource that records recent rainfall amounts. This site does this. It records total rainfall for the last 24 hours up to 72 hours using a high-resolution map and doppler technology. You can drill down to your exact yard.

This appears to be a great tool but does anyone have a different experience/opinion?

https://www.iweathernet.com/total-rainfall-map-24-hours-to-72-hours


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have use this website for the past year. It seems fairly accurate for me.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I have used it for a few years and found it to be pretty accurate in a few different geographies. Big fan.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

mowww said:


> I have used it for a few years and found it to be pretty accurate in a few different geographies. Big fan.


Plus it is cool how you can compare rainfall in different neighborhoods. My parents live 2 miles down the road, and sometimes they get rain and I don't.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Why not buy a rain gauge or a PWS ( Personal Weather Station)? Then you know exactly how much rain you got!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Why not buy a rain gauge or a PWS ( Personal Weather Station)? Then you know exactly how much rain you got!


I have thought about buying one of those. Are they pretty much 100% accurate?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

A standard cheap rain gauge is accurate but when you get into PWS's, you get what you pay for. I know the Davis ones are pretty accurate as that is what I have, they are worth the money.


----------



## Smurfe (Jun 23, 2021)

I have an Ambient Weather WS 2902 weather station that I have had for 3 years or so that is accurate and pretty full-featured.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I have no experience with iweathernet, but I use the NOAA site for rainfall estimates that is in my thread below

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29250


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on a PWS - one of the best purchases I've made.


----------

